# '52 Hornet



## ohdeebee (Mar 18, 2011)

BF Goodrich model with matching BF Goodrich tires, working light, working horn. Great rider. Sure could use the other half of that tank!


----------



## OldRider (Mar 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Good luck on your search for that tank half.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 21, 2011)

Your Hornet and I were born the same year....


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 21, 2011)

Lucky! No good bikes in '85 when I was born!

Heres a pic of the paint repaired tank:


----------



## sonatageek (Mar 28, 2011)

Great looking bike.  I had a '52 step through (girls) model a few years ago that I sold to a guy out in California.  Fully decked out like yours and I even got a picture from the original owner (from her dad) standing with the bike on Christmas day when she got it.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats so cool! Would you mind sharing with the rest of us?


----------

